# New Member From Tx



## TxFireman1972 (Jan 16, 2012)

Beaumont Tx here, about an hour east of Houston. Been out of "the game" for a while. About to pick up some new bikes and start riding again with the family. Will be mainly weekend riding, trails, maybe a little mud here and there. Also want to start making some trips to ride outside of our area.

I was always a Honda guy, and leaning that direction again. Will probably buy Ranchers for the wife and daughter, but considering something larger for me. Mainly curious what everyone is riding. Likes, dislikes, suggestions, and or recommendations are all welcome.


----------



## Shrek (Oct 4, 2011)

Welcome to MIMB!! It's nice to find another local guy!!  I live in Silsbee an work in Nederland so we need to make our paths cross sometime. I'll pm u my contact info if talking is easier than typing. What quads are u looking to buy exactly?


----------



## brute force mad (Jan 2, 2012)

welcome to mimb


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Welcome! By bigger I'm guessing you still mean honda. The foreman is a bigger and has always been a strong reliable bike...

But you might find this thread interesting, as someone was asking the same question a few weeks ago:

http://www.mudinmyblood.net/forum/showthread.php?t=15260


----------



## TxFireman1972 (Jan 16, 2012)

TexasDAD said:


> Welcome to MIMB!! It's nice to find another local guy!!  I live in Silsbee an work in Nederland so we need to make our paths cross sometime. I'll pm u my contact info if talking is easier than typing. What quads are u looking to buy exactly?


Well I'm leaning towards a couple of Ranchers for the wife and daughter, but looking for something bigger for me



brute force mad said:


> welcome to mimb


Thanks!!



Polaris425 said:


> Welcome! By bigger I'm guessing you still mean honda. The foreman is a bigger and has always been a strong reliable bike...
> 
> But you might find this thread interesting, as someone was asking the same question a few weeks ago:
> 
> http://www.mudinmyblood.net/forum/showthread.php?t=15260


No I don't have to stay Honda, matter of fact I've really been looking around at everything. But for the wife and daughter, a Rancher cant be beat. And they wont be in any big mud. But for me, I need more than a Rancher. I like the Brute Force and I also like some of the Can-Am's. Decisions, Decisions.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Well we've got more Brute Force info than anyone else on the net. Just cruise through our kawi section and you can find anything you'd ever want to know about them.


----------



## TxFireman1972 (Jan 16, 2012)

Anyone else?


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Nah they all know how to search ;-)


----------



## TxFireman1972 (Jan 16, 2012)

So do I and I have been. But doesnt hurt to ask either. I guess this forum is just like the Jeep forums, nobody likes the new guys. Oh well, I tried.


----------



## gpinjason (Nov 10, 2009)

Welcome aboard!


Wasting time, one post at a time... Via Tapatalk for iPhone 4...


----------



## muddaholic 09 (Apr 12, 2011)

I just left the Honda world. Had a 500forman es and it was a good bike. The only problem I had was with the breaks. Couldn't keep them working so I just didn't use them. Now I have the bike in my sig and I love it. It's like going from a Dotsun to a diesel. It wasn't my first choice but it was affordable and is a good bike, just need to do the up keep as needed. And it not to much more than a Honda. But look around and u can get a loaded out brute on the site for the same price as the ones u want for the girls. Good luck in ur decisions and finding new friends.


----------



## TxFireman1972 (Jan 16, 2012)

muddaholic 09 said:


> I just left the Honda world. Had a 500forman es and it was a good bike. The only problem I had was with the breaks. Couldn't keep them working so I just didn't use them. Now I have the bike in my sig and I love it. It's like going from a Dotsun to a diesel. It wasn't my first choice but it was affordable and is a good bike, just need to do the up keep as needed. And it not to much more than a Honda. But look around and u can get a loaded out brute on the site for the same price as the ones u want for the girls. Good luck in ur decisions and finding new friends.


Sounds good thanks. My wife and kids were in Texarkana for a couple of weeks when Hurricane Rita hit here. I had to stay here for work but they ended up there. When I finally got a day off I headed up there. Really nice area. We made a day trip to Hot Springs and loved it. Seems like there would be alot of good places to ride up there. Any suggestions?


----------



## mmelton005 (Oct 12, 2011)

Welcome!!! Be prepared to go broke fast! This site makes you spend money.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

No we love new people the more the merrier. just not crazy about new people asking same questions we already have threads for ;-)


----------



## redneckrancher420 (Jul 5, 2011)

Now im a big honda guy but if u want bigger and badder. I would say a brute is the way to go. Now i would nevrr leave my rancher but my next bike will deffinatley be a brute.


----------



## TxFireman1972 (Jan 16, 2012)

Probably going to head over your way to buy the Ranchers. Friendly Honda in BR has pretty good prices. Unless you know somewhere better?


----------



## redneckrancher420 (Jul 5, 2011)

Brookhaven, ms. Thats where i got mine. Very nice people to deal with. And very honest, ask for scotty


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

^ I've always heard that as well. Good people to deal with in Brookhaven.


----------



## Catdaddy (Mar 2, 2012)

I'm lookin towards Marshall tx. I haven't called yet but I've only heard good things about prices and staff!


----------



## TexasTitan (Oct 22, 2010)

nice im from kountze


----------



## The Big Bad Wolf (Mar 8, 2011)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## TheMudEnthusiast (Jan 24, 2012)

Catdaddy said:


> I'm lookin towards Marshall tx. I haven't called yet but I've only heard good things about prices and staff!


Yep H&W in Marshall has some GREAT prices on their bike's right now. 5k for a new 420 4x4. Sounds like a deal to me!


----------

